# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Распознавание документов из сканов в 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия

## forbss

Здравствуйте, как настроить в клиенте распознавание документов из скана, в облачной версии появилось возможность может кто знает как в программе это сделать...Желательно бесплатно))

----------


## xwande

В локальной тоже есть, только не на поверхности. Заходите во "Все функции", находите константу "Использовать распознавание документов" активируете и можно пользоваться.

----------

forbss (28.09.2021), NNNe (15.12.2021), Svetlana_K (01.09.2021)

----------


## forbss

большое спасибо)) Единственное нужно использовать поддержку для работы распознавания документов(

----------

